# Two Procedures



## daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

CAN THESE TWO PROCEDURES BE BILLED TOGETHER.

60500- PARATHYROIDECTOMY OR EXPLORATION OF PARATHYROID(S)

60240- THYROIDECTOMY, TOTAL OR COMPLETE.

THANK YOU
DANIEL, cpc


----------



## mbort (Nov 18, 2008)

what do the CCI edits say?


----------



## daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

THAT'S WHY I'm asking, everything is done here old school. By the book, no systems here to help.


----------



## dmaec (Nov 18, 2008)

CCI EDITS can be found online - call it old school, call it by the book (they do have hard copy books of the CCI Edits also) ... call it new - it's still available to you :
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp#TopOfPage

you'll find your answer there.


----------



## daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

(lol) Thank You.


----------



## sbenden719 (Nov 19, 2008)

cci edits say you cannot bill 60500 with 60240.  only bill 60240
just in case you didnt find out...i have a cci edit book


----------



## dmaec (Nov 19, 2008)

sbenden719 - you might want to check again  - check the F column -


----------



## Stacey Walden (Aug 17, 2018)

*60500 & 60240 bundling*

Can someone direct me exactly where the language is that we can bill these codes together?  Everything I have read indicates they will bundle and our physician is certain that they should not.  Having trouble with a UHC claim.  Thank you!


----------



## zcometa (Aug 20, 2018)

*60240 + 60500*



daniel said:


> CAN THESE TWO PROCEDURES BE BILLED TOGETHER.
> 
> 60500- PARATHYROIDECTOMY OR EXPLORATION OF PARATHYROID(S)
> 
> ...



It actually depends on the op-note. But this thread might help;

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/130732-thyroid-parathyroid.html

also as per https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding...loads/ncci_correspondence_language_manual.pdf  look at page 32 of 49

"Correspondence Language Policy/Example Number 10.60000 - Standards of medical/surgical practice

For example, CPT code 60240 describes a total or complete thyroidectomy. CPT code 60500 describes a parathyroidectomy or exploration of parathyroid(s). The exploration of parathyroid glands with or without parathyroidectomy (CPT code
60500) is standard surgical practice when performing a complete thyroidectomy (CPT code 60240). Therefore, CPT code 60500 is bundled into CPT code 60240."


----------

